# when open new midnight commander it show files with color



## mfaridi (Dec 16, 2009)

after I install new MC when I open it it show me show me files with color for example choose green and blue and ...
but many of files are pink and I hate pink color How I can change it , I want MC show me files with only one color
what I must do ?


----------



## tangram (Dec 16, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> after I install new MC when I open it it show me show me files with color for example choose green and blue and ...
> but many of files are pink and I hate pink color How I can change it , I want MC show me files with only one color
> what I must do ?



You can customize the colour displayed by defining them in ~/.mc/ini. Have a look here for an example: http://ajnasz.hu/blog/20080101/midnight-commander-coloring.

Alternatively you can start mc without colour by using the -b flag. Have a look at mc's man page for more details.


----------

